# Los progres odian Mercadona porque no contrata extranjeros. El oasis de empleo a españoles.



## EXTOUAREG (30 Nov 2019)

Me paso meses yendo a diferentes supermercados Mercadona y jamás veo a extranjeros contratados, son todos españoles, si en España todas las empresas hubieran seguido esta políticas nuestros compatriotas tendrían trabajo y sustento en detrimento de los extranjeros extra comunitarios que nos quitan el salario y devalúan los sueldos y la calidad del servicio e imagen de España.







No contratar extranjeros es la clave del éxito de Mercadona, sigue creciendo y su calidad y atención al cliente no se devalúa, a la gente le gusta que le atiendan españoles amables y con una cierta formación como el personal de Mercadona. allí donde hay personal no español la calidad del servicio se devalúa, como pasa en todos los call center de cientos de compañías.



















Es para mi un placer dejar mi dinero en una empresa que apuesta por el talento, mérito y esfuerzo patrio, además de saberlo combinar con una calidad y precio de productos increíble.


----------



## no me creo nada (30 Nov 2019)

Te ha faltado decir que además suelen contratar a tíos guapos y apuestos de ojos claros, no como el de la foto, que te la ponen dura.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (30 Nov 2019)

no me creo nada dijo:


> Te ha faltado decir que además suelen contratar a tíos guapos y apuestos de ojos claros, no como el de la foto, que te la ponen dura.



Lo de Mercadona no es una cuestión de racismo sino de cultura, si eres negro, mulato etc pero eres español, nacido en España, con padre o madres español/a con acento español y cultura de España tienes sitio en Mercadona.


----------



## Jake el perro (30 Nov 2019)




----------



## pulgarcitoo (30 Nov 2019)

En el carrefur no veo inmigrantes tampoco.
Ni los ni día de mi zona.
Solo veo en el super alakbar de Mohamed


----------



## Machuco (30 Nov 2019)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Lo de Mercadona no es una cuestión de racismo sino de cultura, si eres negro, mulato etc pero eres español, nacido en España, con padre o madres español/a con acento español y cultura de España tienes sitio en Mercadona.



Eso es un montaje.


----------



## Mariner. (30 Nov 2019)

Aún los odiarían más si los contratasen a ellos, ni caso.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2019)

Tanto si este Juan Roig como el otro gran Amancio Ortega fueran estadounidenses en vez de españoles, ahora mismo se estarían estudiando sus desarrollos empresariales, en todas las universidades a lo largo y ancho del planeta.


----------



## ferrys (30 Nov 2019)

En el Mercadona de mi barrio, el 50% estan follables, con unas cuantas altamente follables. Educadas y poco gritonas.


----------



## succero (30 Nov 2019)

Puedo permitirme comprar en otros sitios pero empezaré a comprar en Mercadona. Mientras mantengan su política de dar empleo a compatriotas. Así se lucha contra los invasores, boicoteándolos. Es algo que de verdad les duele.


----------



## Ordel (30 Nov 2019)

no me creo nada dijo:


> Te ha faltado decir que además suelen contratar a tíos guapos y apuestos de ojos claros, no como el de la foto, que te la ponen dura.



A mi los tíos no me la ponen dura, maricón


----------



## succero (30 Nov 2019)

Tuve una novia que era cajera de Mercadona. Exigen mucho pero pagan. 1460€ + 300 de aportación a fondo de pensiones. Ahora es encargada de compras. Mas de 2000 netos sólo de sueldo. Serás un vago o inútil para hablar así.


----------



## xasman (30 Nov 2019)

Por trabajo voy bastante a los centros logísticos de Mercadona, y te digo yo que el de Abrera está lleno de panchitos y moros. En las tiendas no suelo ir mucho porque me pilla mejor el consum, y no tienen tanto producto hacendaño tractoriano.


----------



## Sanctis (30 Nov 2019)

Yo he trabajado un año de vigilante.

Lo que es espectacular es su servicio de recursos humanos, porque contratan siempre A MAQUINAS, y esto es jodidamente difícil.

Su selección y sus entrevistas no fallan jamás.

En varios Mercadonas trabaje, a cientos de trabajadores conocí, y ni uno, ni siquiera uno solo, era inútil, escaqueao, vago...

Todos funcionaban como un reloj. Todos trabajaban todo el rato sabiendo trabajar y sin parar. Mira que en todos los trabajos hay ineptos, gente que no vale pa na, gente floja que no quiere doblar el lomo... siempre hay algunos así. Ahí no había ni uno de esos en diversos locales que pise. 

Todos producían, todos funcionaban, todos tenían un nivel de inteligencia muy razonable, porque aunque creáis que no se necesita mucho, el tema es que el mundo está más lleno de anormales de lo que creeis, que son incapaces de entender órdenes y sistemas mínimamente fáciles como 3 x 3 + 1. 

Ninguno intoxicaba, ninguno cantaba, ninguno creaba mal rollo.

Son capaces de encontrar a su empleado ideal y no equivocarse jamás, y eso es casi imposible de lograr.

Si contratan extranjeros, menos que en otras cadenas, pero si los contratan.


----------



## succero (30 Nov 2019)

A mi ex la conozco, a ti no. Un idiota desconocido mas en un foro. Me fío de ella. De un llorica tiraflechas no. Trabaja simio.


----------



## xasman (30 Nov 2019)

Por trabajo voy bastante a los centros logísticos de Mercadona, y te digo yo que el de Abrera está lleno de panchitos y moros. En las tiendas no suelo ir mucho porque me pilla mejor el consum, y no tienen tanto producto hacendaño tractoriano.


----------



## Sr. deperro (30 Nov 2019)

Igual los que habéis trabajado allí podéis corroborarlo. Uno que trabajó en mercadona me explicaba que depende que mal rollo hubiese con el currante, lo cogían para hablar con el/ella rollo mafia, en una habitación con el encargado, el responsable y otro más y les median caña psicológica a muerte, hasta alguna bofetada le habían dado a una charocajera.


----------



## Kabraloka (30 Nov 2019)

pues será lo que querais, pero triunfa


----------



## hartman2 (30 Nov 2019)

no me creo nada dijo:


> Te ha faltado decir que además suelen contratar a tíos guapos y apuestos de ojos claros, no como el de la foto, que te la ponen dura.



cierto lo primero y lo segundo.


----------



## hartman2 (30 Nov 2019)

Kabraloka dijo:


> pues será lo que querais, pero triunfa



y eso que su web es caca.


----------



## Doctor Johnson (30 Nov 2019)

Sanctis dijo:


> Yo he trabajado un año de vigilante.
> 
> Lo que es espectacular es su servicio de recursos humanos, porque contratan siempre A MAQUINAS, y esto es jodidamente difícil.
> 
> ...



Joder, suena como una puta secta.

Ni soy un progre, ni compro en Mercadona.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (30 Nov 2019)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me paso meses yendo a diferentes supermercados Mercadona y jamás veo a extranjeros contratados, son todos españoles, si en España todas las empresas hubieran seguido esta políticas nuestros compatriotas tendrían trabajo y sustento en detrimento de los extranjeros extra comunitarios que nos quitan el salario y devalúan los sueldos y la calidad del servicio e imagen de España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero si es el paraíso de las Charos??? No puede haber más Charo / Chonis contratadas allí


----------



## Palpatine (30 Nov 2019)

Algun pancho he visto pero como caso aislado, bien por mercadona


----------



## succero (30 Nov 2019)

Qué bien. Gracias por compartir tus penas. Pero no me interesa tu miserable vida.


----------



## soromataM (30 Nov 2019)

Me extraña que trabajaras en Mercadona porque nunca contratan SUBNORMALES.


----------



## succero (30 Nov 2019)

Me alegro de que te guste el menú del comedor social. Ten ánimo y no decaigas.


----------



## Mark_ (30 Nov 2019)

Yo suelo realizar la compra en Alcampo y tampoco hay ningún inmigrante contratado, al menos que yo que haya visto. 

Los centros comerciales y las tiendas en general de cualquier índole que trabaje de cara al público no contratan inmigrantes porque no genera confianza en el consumidor por mucho que digan los progres, es así de simple. 

Éstas empresas la inclusión la tienen sólo en su publicidad, y a veces ni eso, y por eso van así de bien.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (30 Nov 2019)

Los votos que valen son los €€€€


----------



## succero (30 Nov 2019)

Claro que si panchi.


----------



## beterinario (30 Nov 2019)

Jaja cómo inventan chorradas los mugremitas sidosos gonorréicos como @rextor , si vosotros sois funcivagos, atajo de hijos de puta, qué coño inventáis diciendo que habeis trabajado ahí mierdas usando psicología inversa a ver si cuela

Os jode que sea una empresa que no contrata marrónidos y paga correctamente.


----------



## soromataM (30 Nov 2019)

Que yo sepa en Justicia tampoco contratan SUBNORMALES, salvo que seas un bedel nocturno o de los que limpian los despachos en una subcontrata de SUBNORMALES.

¿No estarás trabajando en una gasolinería y te han dicho que eso es el Ministerio de Justicia??? A los SUBNORMALES es fácil engañaros.


----------



## beterinario (30 Nov 2019)

Menuda puta mierda de trabajo de roedor, yo me pegaría un tiro  tRABAJO vocacional oigaaaa, suena super divertido


----------



## jefe de la oposición (30 Nov 2019)

Os debe hacer la compra la asistencia, o con la mayor de las probabilidades, vuestra madre.

Anda que no hay sudacas y hasta rumanas currando en Mercadona


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (30 Nov 2019)

En el proceso de selección hay que leer un libro y hacer un resumen. 

Con eso descartan al 90% de los inmigrantes que viven en España.


----------



## succero (30 Nov 2019)

¿Tienes carnet de blanco? ¿Lo llevas plastificado siempre contigo? ¿Se lo vas enseñando por la calle a todos los que te llaman tiraflechas?


----------



## Ynos (30 Nov 2019)

Y por eso el pccity se fue a tomar por culo y a ti te largaron del mercadona, pringao.
Mercadona como te han dicho, es duro , pero pagan bien y tienes una estabilidad, siempre y cuando se cumpla y sea uno responsable.


----------



## beterinario (30 Nov 2019)

Los funcivagos os comparáis con las clases más bajas para sentiros por encima, pero objetivamente sois un atajo de muertos de hambre con un trabajo de roedor monoproceso soporífero que solo un retrasado podría aguatnar ahí metido toda la vida, pero como no valéis para más pues mira. Por eso está lleno de charos (75%) y maricones gafudos con cara de haber recibido bullying toda la vida,, porque es un claro ejemplo de los inútiles que abundan en el sector publico

Para colmo vais de defender al obrero y solo quereis robarles más y más sus sueldos para que de ahí salga el vuestro, porque además de chorizos no generáis nada, solo robáis

Me bastaría una captura de pantalla para que veas lo que he ganado hoy para demostrarte que no eres más que un muerto de hambre tutelado por el estado que estás a años luz de gente que se lo monta bien


----------



## fieraverde (30 Nov 2019)

A mi me encanta el salmorejo y el gazpacho del Mercadona.. pero de botella , el Premium.. 

En el merca de mi barrio hay dos cajeras que están bastante potentes.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (30 Nov 2019)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Tanto si este Juan Roig como el otro gran Amancio Ortega fueran estadounidenses en vez de españoles, ahora mismo se estarían estudiando sus desarrollos empresariales, en todas las facultades universitarias de economía, a lo largo y ancho de todo el planeta.



en los círculos empresariales se estudia el escarnio que ha hecho a mas de un interproveedor que ha dejado colgado con inversiones hechas sin amortizar


----------



## beterinario (30 Nov 2019)

Envidia para nada, créeme que me descojono de vosotros

Ser funcivago es cosa de charos o de carapalurdos gafones que han recibido collejas, y que durante 3-5 años han perdido su vida memorizando como retrasados mierdas infumables. Os sentís bien cuando pensáis en mozos de almacén o camareros pero más allá sois unos pariah.

Sois un colectivo ridículo.


----------



## Ynos (30 Nov 2019)

Sr. deperro dijo:


> Igual los que habéis trabajado allí podéis corroborarlo. Uno que trabajó en mercadona me explicaba que depende que mal rollo hubiese con el currante, lo cogían para hablar con el/ella rollo mafia, en una habitación con el encargado, el responsable y otro más y les median caña psicológica a muerte, hasta alguna bofetada le habían dado a una charocajera.



Una bofetada a una charocajera !!!!, tu colega que cambie de camello.


----------



## succero (30 Nov 2019)

Cuánta bilis, tiraflechas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Nov 2019)

Yo sí he visto sudamericanos.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (30 Nov 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> ¿Pero si es el paraíso de las Charos??? No puede haber más Charo / Chonis contratadas allí



Yo hasta me encontré a dos cajeras del Mencabrona enseñando cacho en Tinder.


----------



## Sanctis (30 Nov 2019)

Pasa eso porque directamente seleccionan a gente de carácter algo sumiso, gente responsable y gente que más o menos tenga un nivel decente intelectual. No que sean ingenieros, pero tampoco que sean "eeing lo que dise??".

Existe la competitividad para el que quiera competir. El caramelo de llegar a coordinador y todas esas cosas. Esto es como todo en todos lados, hay unos más ambiciosos que otros, y hay gente que es capaz de entregar su vida por ascender, y eso no es ni malo ni bueno. Únicamente la gente que pone su trabajo por encima de todo va a lograr ascender.

Con los vigilantes estaban obsesionados con que no nos follaramos a sus chicas. Esa es la obsesión que tienen con nosotros. Es lo que nos piden, es que casi eso es lo unico que nos piden: no te folles a las tías, cabron.

Lo de quedarte unos minutos más se sufre en muchos lugares y sectores. Eso no es encerrar ni secuestrar.

El "rebelde", el "denunciante", el que "rechista", conociéndolos, pues van a por el seguro. El tema es que no quieren a esos, y raramente los meten, raramente se cuelan esos, se cuelan los que te digo, porque saben perfectamente quien es quien cuando hacen las entrevistas, tienen claro el perfil.

Nunca vi nadie escaquearse, nadie que no hiciera ni el huevo. Seguro que alguno habrá en toda España, otra cosa es que dure, nunca nada es 100%, hay excepciones que confirman la regla.

Y la regla clara sin ninguna duda es que consiguen seleccionar gente muy válida que va a currar y logran exprimirlos. Roig no los merece, ningún empresario merece eso en realidad, pero los tiene. O igual si los merece porque tiene el talento para saber seleccionar, y selecciona como nadie, eso te lo digo yo.

Estabilidad? Si. Cierto. También mucha labia, mucho nombre. No es cierto que paguen más que en otros sitios porque meten las pagas, pero cuando tienes un nombre ellos vienen a ti. Cuando has logrado el éxito esas son las ventajas, que has creado una marca, y que quieren trabajar contigo, y tocan tu puerta. Ya no eres un matado que pone anuncios en el periódico del pueblo y acaba contratando al primer gañán que aparece. Ahora tienes el poder, te lo has ganado, y es la gente la que viene a ti.

En realidad aquí no hay verdades absolutas. Un pepero liberal que lea este hilo querrá ver que Mercadona es un paraíso y Roig es un ser de luz y tú un tío muy malo. En cambio tu querrás ver que Mercadona se come a los niños cuando las luces se apagan.

Ni lo uno ni lo otro es cierto.

La verdad navega por muchos puntos.


----------



## succero (30 Nov 2019)

Tiraflechas con "carnet de blanco" y mas de 3000 mensajes en un foro. Buen currículum para que te cojan los del Mercadona. Suerte.


----------



## Celedonio (30 Nov 2019)

beterinario dijo:


> Me bastaría una captura de pantalla para que veas lo que he ganado hoy para demostrarte que no eres más que un muerto de hambre tutelado por el estado que estás a años luz de gente que se lo monta bien



Pues adelante, ¿dónde está la captura?


----------



## parserito (30 Nov 2019)

pues yo me creo palabra por palabra lo que dice @rextor 

He trabajado en un ahorramas y es exactamente idéntico a lo que él expone, no me extrañaria que mercadona fuese practicamente igual.

Asique los que le acusais de embustero solo decir que no teneis ni reputisima idea.


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Nov 2019)

No entro a mercachifle ni loco


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Dic 2019)

Uno de los secretos de Mercadona es que apuesta por personal de mas de 35 años, no es difícil ver cajeras o reponedores de 35-45 años sin mayor extrañeza, esto hace que al estar en un ambiente de españoles de las mismas edades la gente se esfuerce, se sienta en paz con la empresa, bien remunerada y valorada.

Os contaré el caso del marido de una buena amiga, es un chico voluntarioso de 38 años, nunca fue super inteligente pero es un currante, pues bien se dieron cuenta de que la caja y los número no se le dan bien, pero que el chaval se deja la piel trabajando, jamás falta y es un buen compañero, pues en Mercadona que exigen a todos saber hacer de todo, pescadería, panadería, pollería, reponer, cajas, a él le han permitido estar solo en la sección de fruta y es muy valorado por todos.

Creo que en Mercadona saben ver el talento y aunque habrá jefes ineptos como en todas partes saben que el capital humano se cuida, no se trata como a gualtrapas.


----------



## Sanctis (1 Dic 2019)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Uno de los secretos de Mercadona es que apuesta por personal de mas de 35 años, no es difícil ver cajeras o reponedores de 35-45 años sin mayor extrañeza, esto hace que al estar en un ambiente de españoles de las mismas edades la gente se esfuerce, se sienta en paz con la empresa, bien remunerada y valorada.
> 
> Os contaré el caso del marido de una buena amiga, es un chico voluntarioso de 38 años, nunca fue super inteligente pero es un currante, pues bien se dieron cuenta de que la caja y los número no se le dan bien, pero que el chaval se deja la piel trabajando, jamás falta y es un buen compañero, pues en Mercadona que exigen a todos saber hacer de todo, pescadería, panadería, pollería, reponer, cajas, a él le han permitido estar solo en la sección de fruta y es muy valorado por todos.
> 
> Creo que en Mercadona saben ver el talento y aunque habrá jefes ineptos como en todas partes saben que el capital humano se cuida, no se trata como a gualtrapas.



En los puestos de frutería, perfumería, pescadería, que son específicos, si suelen estar siempre los mismos. Pivotar pivotan reponedores/cajeros.

Cogen a gente de 50 como a gente de 23. Cogen a inmigrantes que son gente muy adaptada al país, a la cultura y a la forma de hacer de aquí, no te cogen al primer chungo que vive mentalmente en su país.

Ellos lo que buscan independientemente de una edad o una nacionalidad es gente cumplidora, para resumirlo rapido, y gente que no sea de quejarse.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (1 Dic 2019)

beterinario dijo:


> Jaja cómo inventan chorradas los mugremitas sidosos gonorréicos como @rextor , si vosotros sois funcivagos, atajo de hijos de puta, qué coño inventáis diciendo que habeis trabajado ahí mierdas usando psicología inversa a ver si cuela
> 
> Os jode que sea una empresa que no contrata marrónidos y paga correctamente.



En realidad es pepero, hizo propaganda de porqué había que votar al PP antes de las elecciones y de porqué los voxeros somos antiespañoles (de una manera esquizofrénica)

En realidad es un tipo nada de fiar sin ideales, un CM que dice lo que le digan, según le paguen.

Ahora le han pagado de la competencia de Mercadona para echar mierda. El caso es que el tipo este se cree que la gente es tonta y no sabe lo que vé en los supermercados de Mercadona, dónde yo jamás (ni nadie) ha visto inmigrantes trabajando.


----------



## aventurero artritico (1 Dic 2019)

yo vi un moro el otro día........ohmed o algo asi se llamaba....
hablaba español pero con acento marroquí.

al menos no trinca paguitas,.


----------



## Progretón (1 Dic 2019)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Tanto si este Juan Roig como el otro gran Amancio Ortega fueran estadounidenses en vez de españoles, ahora mismo se estarían estudiando sus desarrollos empresariales, en todas las facultades universitarias de economía, a lo largo y ancho de todo el planeta.



Fuera de España, que tontos no son, se estudian. Vaya si se estudian; aquí son presentados como unos hijos de p*t*.


----------



## Vantage (1 Dic 2019)

Verás cuando se enteren que su traducción al castellano es MercaMujer.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (1 Dic 2019)

en Palma siempre hay panchitos currando


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (1 Dic 2019)




----------



## Al-paquia (1 Dic 2019)

En mi Mercadona hay una milf mora en la pescadería.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Dic 2019)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me paso meses yendo a diferentes supermercados Mercadona y jamás veo a extranjeros contratados, son todos españoles, si en España todas las empresas hubieran seguido esta políticas nuestros compatriotas tendrían trabajo y sustento en detrimento de los extranjeros extra comunitarios que nos quitan el salario y devalúan los sueldos y la calidad del servicio e imagen de España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compro regularmente en el Mercadona de mi barrio en Valencia y sí hay una extranjera. El resto españoles. Y me perece bien si discrimina y les da el empleo antes a españoles que a extranjeros. España no es una ONG, es una nación y antes que nadie vamos nosotros. Si alguien quiere renunciar a lo suyo en favor de otros, que lo haga, nadie se lo impide, pero mientras haya españoles sin empleo y con ganas de trabajar, que sean ellos. Luego los de fuera, los que quepan, pero que ningún español trabajador quede sin empleo. Otra cosa son vagos y caraduras.


----------



## Chimpu (1 Dic 2019)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me paso meses yendo a diferentes supermercados Mercadona y jamás veo a extranjeros contratados, son todos españoles, si en España todas las empresas hubieran seguido esta políticas nuestros compatriotas tendrían trabajo y sustento en detrimento de los extranjeros extra comunitarios que nos quitan el salario y devalúan los sueldos y la calidad del servicio e imagen de España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




También hay africanos, panchos, moros o de origen, en mercadona, no vendas la moto


----------



## c0c0 (1 Dic 2019)

2k en justicia, dice. ¿Cuerpo? ¿Guardias?

Cómodo solo es si curras en un contencioso, porque civil está MASIFICADO. Penal tratas, por lo general, con escoria, y social pues como civil casi.

Va, no te cortes, que yo también curro en justicia.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (1 Dic 2019)

No sé. Yo tengo una amiga con puesto intermedio y por lo que veo eso que dices no cuadra en su entorno. Pero supongo que cada sitio puede variar. De todas formas yo a todos los mercadosnas que he ido en distintas provincias y regiones no recuerdo haber visto extranjeros, que alomejor había y no me di cuenta, ya me fijaré más.

Cuando la vea le voy a preguntar, a ver qué me cuenta desde dentro.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2019)

No os quejeis de los inmis del merca , que esos son de los que si pagan las pensiones...


----------



## Von Riné (1 Dic 2019)

Pues seré raro, porque no ya en el mercadona, si no en los supermercados que suelo ir no recuerdo haber visto nunca extranjeros.Ni en el Mas ni en el supersol.... Los únicos que veo con inmis son o en tiendas pequeñas tipo fruterías o supermercados típicos de sus comidas como el home asia.


----------



## sanedrin (1 Dic 2019)

El problema de Marcadona es que sus productos son mayoritariamente mierda.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (1 Dic 2019)

Yo he visto en Mercadona una rumana y una panchi, en el de mi barrio.

La rumana es la tía más borde del planeta (la tienen pocas veces cara al público)

La pnchi es un poco inútil, la tienen casi siempre limpiando.


----------



## valladolid (1 Dic 2019)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> En mi Mercadona hay una milf mora en la pescadería.



Corta el pescado con velo?.
Se turnan y va charcutería a cortar jamón?


Enviado desde la Meseta


----------



## h2o ras (1 Dic 2019)

*Los progres odian Mercadona porque paga bien a sus empleados, y asi no hay manera de hacer pobres *(que esa es la agenda oculta de los socialistas, tenernos pobres y dependientes de sus ayudas de mierda)


----------



## galdubat (1 Dic 2019)

Jiji a mi contó un directivo de una empresa proveedora de mercadona. En su visita le mostraron la sala de control y monitoreo de redes sociales. Justo en ese momento alguien publicó una critixa, que tuvo algo de seguimiento. Enseguida saltaron todos a investigar origen , causas, a contrarrestar la crítica y a desviar la atención. Como si fuera un ejército.


A ese que ha dicho que pagan bien, ¿ no serás del departamento de inteligencia de redes de mercadona? 


Es que al de escuchar "pagan bien " me Salta una alarma.


----------



## h2o ras (1 Dic 2019)

galdubat dijo:


> Jiji a mi contó un directivo de una empresa proveedora de mercadona. En su visita le mostraron la sala de control y monitoreo de redes sociales. Justo en ese momento alguien publicó una critixa, que tuvo algo de seguimiento. Enseguida saltaron todos a investigar origen , causas, a contrarrestar la crítica y a desviar la atención. Como si fuera un ejército.
> 
> 
> A ese que ha dicho que pagan bien, ¿ no serás del departamento de inteligencia de redes de mercadona?
> ...



Piensa el ladron (CM) que todos son de su condicion


----------



## LAFLOR (1 Dic 2019)

Sanctis dijo:


> En los puestos de frutería, perfumería, pescadería, que son específicos, si suelen estar siempre los mismos. Pivotar pivotan reponedores/cajeros.
> 
> Cogen a gente de 50 como a gente de 23. Cogen a inmigrantes que son gente muy adaptada al país, a la cultura y a la forma de hacer de aquí, no te cogen al primer chungo que vive mentalmente en su país.
> 
> Ellos lo que buscan independientemente de una edad o una nacionalidad es gente cumplidora, para resumirlo rapido, y gente que no sea de quejarse.



En los Mercadona q conozco, zona sur con mucha entrada de inmigración, sólo he visto a un argentino trabajando. Los demás, nacionales. Personas con BUP, Grado Medio de FP . Todos del pueblo ó alrededores.
Tuve un alumno al q Mercadona pagaba 400 e/mes por seguir estudios de FP superior. Sólo lo hacían trabajar en las vacaciones escolares. Qué empresa hace eso. Excedencia por estudios y encima pagandp algo. Terminó y volvió a su puesto aunque a otra localidad cercana.


----------



## Bagavundo (1 Dic 2019)

Pues a ver a quiénes van a contratar dentro de unos años, cuando moronegrada y tal sean mayoría. Tendrán que cambiar hasta los productos. Por cierto, he visto cajeros negros.


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Dic 2019)

valladolid dijo:


> Corta el pescado con velo?.
> Se turnan y va charcutería a cortar jamón?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde la Meseta



No sigue las supersticiones.


----------



## soromataM (1 Dic 2019)

galdubat dijo:


> Jiji a mi contó un directivo de una empresa proveedora de mercadona. En su visita le mostraron la sala de control y monitoreo de redes sociales. Justo en ese momento alguien publicó una critixa, que tuvo algo de seguimiento. Enseguida saltaron todos a investigar origen , causas, a contrarrestar la crítica y a desviar la atención. Como si fuera un ejército.
> 
> 
> A ese que ha dicho que pagan bien, ¿ no serás del departamento de inteligencia de redes de mercadona?
> ...




¿"Sala de control y monitoreo de redes sociales"? 

Encima va y se la enseñan al primer mindundi proveedor, que luega va y se lo cuenta a un mierdecita como tú.

No inventes, subnormal. 

A Mercadona se la pela lo que digan en redes sociales los niños-rata separatistas como tú. Ni que fuera la NSA para tener una sala de control sólo para eso.


----------



## galdubat (1 Dic 2019)

Falacia Ad Hominem.

Mira solo he compartido una anécdota que me contó alguien de confianza, y que encaja en la reacción de algunas respuestas de este hilo.

A partir de aquí te crees, que mercadona una de las empresas más punteras de España, tiene una unidad de inteligencia en redes que funciona o crees que deja la opinión de redes ande en función de trolls y despistasos


----------



## galdubat (1 Dic 2019)

soromataM dijo:


> ¿"Sala de control y monitoreo de redes sociales"?
> 
> Encima va y se la enseñan al primer mindundi proveedor, que luega va y se lo cuenta a un mierdecita como tú.
> 
> ...



Si exacto, se la enseñan a un mindundi que cobra 100.000€ pasados al año, y que trabaja 14 horas al día.


----------



## soromataM (1 Dic 2019)

A los warros estos lo que les jode es que sea una empresa ESPAÑOLA, como Inditex, creada desde abajo y que favorece a los españoles.

Son cainitas en estado puro que odian todo lo español. 

Fíjate cómo nunca se meten con esa mierda francesa de Carrefour o Fnac que sólo vende mierda (jamones podridos en el caso de Carrefour y cultura podrida en el caso de Fnac)


----------



## soromataM (1 Dic 2019)

galdubat dijo:


> Si exacto, se la enseñan a un mindundi que cobra 100.000€ pasados al año, y que trabaja 14 horas al día.




Ya está el típico warro de Meneame diciendo subnormalidades. Métete tus ad hominem por el culo, subnormal.

Yo gano más y trabajo menos. Voy a llamar a Roig para que me enseñe esa Sala de Controllllllll

¿Tú en qué supermercados compras?


----------



## Vivoenalemania (1 Dic 2019)

Sea como sea yo mataría por tener un mercadona en Alemania. En Alemania no se vende casi pescado y no hay variedad más aya de palitos de merluza y salmón. Mercadona es la hostia en cuanto productos se refiere


----------



## kasper98 (1 Dic 2019)

Quito mercadona la lechuga de la huerta para meternos las florete.....quito hace tiempo la pasta congelada....va a comprar a mercadona su puta madre....

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. deperro (1 Dic 2019)

Con el vigilante y todo por allí creando clima, hay que ver como se las gasta el señor mercadona, encima todo lleno de productos sediciosos y de calidad bastante mala, no entiendo a la gente que compra en ese supermercado.


----------



## dragon33 (1 Dic 2019)

No es cierto, pasaros por cualquier Mercadona de Madrid.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Dic 2019)

En mi urbanización dos tra ajan en mercadona, hombre y mujer, la gente que veo son toda del pueblo.


----------



## Bobesponjista (1 Dic 2019)

Por lo que me han contado trabajadores, tu bienestar depende mucho de en cuál caigas


----------



## 999999999 (1 Dic 2019)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Tanto si este Juan Roig como el otro gran Amancio Ortega fueran estadounidenses en vez de españoles, ahora mismo se estarían estudiando sus desarrollos empresariales, en todas las universidades a lo largo y ancho del planeta.



Se estudian en España...


----------



## 999999999 (1 Dic 2019)

Revisar la calidad del trabajo hecho te parece mal...???

Pues a mi me parece lo más normal del mundo.

Me da que eres un vago de cojones tú...


----------



## Guanotopía (1 Dic 2019)

Parecéis tontos creyéndoos una mentira que cualquiera que vaya a un Mercadona puede comprobar, en Mercadona he visto yo panchitos para aburrir. Lógicamente en Madrid, si me voy a uno de Cuenca pues seguramente sí sean todos españoles.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2019)

Eso sí me lo han contado a mi , una con la que estuve yo hace años llegó a ser jefe de tienda ganando un pastizal , pero dedicada en cuerpo y alma a la empresa , el trabajador no es tu amigo y tienes que darle caña , a esta se le fué muchisimo la mano con alguno y la acabaron grabando y denunciando en el juzgado.


----------



## Antiguo_Bulldog (1 Dic 2019)

No compro en Mercadona, prefiero el Alimerka !!!


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2019)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Parecéis tontos creyéndoos una mentira que cualquiera que vaya a un Mercadona puede comprobar, en Mercadona he visto yo panchitos para aburrir. Lógicamente en Madrid, si me voy a uno de Cuenca pues seguramente sí sean todos españoles.




Amos a ver .. los inmis tienen que trabajar, si no que cojones pintan en este país?


----------



## Chimpu (1 Dic 2019)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me paso meses yendo a diferentes supermercados Mercadona y jamás veo a extranjeros contratados, son todos españoles, si en España todas las empresas hubieran seguido esta políticas nuestros compatriotas tendrían trabajo y sustento en detrimento de los extranjeros extra comunitarios que nos quitan el salario y devalúan los sueldos y la calidad del servicio e imagen de España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claro que si guapi


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Dic 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


>



algunas de las que curran en el mercadona estan bastante apretables, la verddad... veintitantos, treinta y poco con buen tipo.... como pasaba antes con el corte ingles....


----------



## Saluter (1 Dic 2019)

Joder, cuantas tonterías juntas escritas.
No hace falta ser progre para que no te guste el mercadona, básicamente no gusta porque está lleno de subnormales lobotomizados consumidores de mierda en tarros de juguete. Y luego la música de fondo que parece que canta "mercaidiota, mercatonta"


----------



## soromataM (1 Dic 2019)

Slaughter dijo:


> Joder, cuantas tonterías juntas escritas.
> No hace falta ser progre para que no te guste el mercadona, básicamente no gusta porque está lleno de subnormales lobotomizados consumidores de mierda en tarros de juguete. Y luego la música de fondo que parece que canta "mercaidiota, mercatonta"




¿Y qué supermercado te gusta a tí?


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (1 Dic 2019)

¿A rextor quién le pagará?


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2019)

Si las pizzas no fuesen de Tarradellas, ya sería la hostia


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (1 Dic 2019)

Pues claro que me la cuenta, gasta franqueza castellana a espuertas.
Está hasta el moño de que desde arriba la pongan a hacer todo y se laven las manos y de ciertas miserias de la empresa y de lo bobos que son algunos y de los problemas para el tema vacaciones, pero también es fiel a la empresa, siempre compran en Mercadona y también me habla de las cosas buenas. Si le pregunto me dirá lo que hay, y conoce un porrón de tiendas, en su día era encargada de la región y visitaba todas las tiendas.


----------



## Alan__ (1 Dic 2019)

No asi con sus productos:

-Naranja marroqui
-Pescado Africano
-Patata francesa
-Hortalizas de Argelia
-Fresa marroquí
-Leche extranjera
-Legumbres de ecuador
-Pimientos de perú

Eso no importa eh?


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (1 Dic 2019)

Slaughter dijo:


> Joder, cuantas tonterías juntas escritas.
> No hace falta ser progre para que no te guste el mercadona, básicamente no gusta porque está lleno de subnormales lobotomizados consumidores de mierda en tarros de juguete. Y luego la música de fondo que parece que canta "mercaidiota, mercatonta"



Yo consumo fruta, no es espectacular pero no está mal, los sacos de red de naranjas salen a cuenta y están buenas, los frutos rojos luego los ponen con descuento, compro espinaca lavada, no está mal, si coincide que ya se ve marchita voy a otro lugar, en el hipercor suele estar mejor pero es de 250gr por el mismo precio, el resto de las tiendas suele ser de 300gr. Compro el chorizo tipo sarta picante, creo que a 2€, muy similar al palacios. He comprado carne y pescado, escogiendo no está mal.

Compro salvado de avena, leche de cabra. Hay un bote de kefir natural de medio litro que es bastante suave, el de litro(o kilo) de yogur griego también está bien, y la bandeja grande de arroz con leche. La bolleria tienen alguna cosa interesante, pan integral de la panadería. El desodorante de la casa antimanchas por 90 céntimos. He comprado un pack de hilo dental de 6 piezas que no me gustó, se rompe más fácil que el oral b. Pero es bastante barato, me tocó comprar uno en una farmacia y valía 5 veces más.
El desodorante de piedra de alumbre también barato, que lo uso mayormente de aftershave.

He comprado membrillo sin azúcar, pero no me gustó mucho, el punto es qué hay una variedad sorprendente, ciertamente han bajado calidad y han sustituído muchas marcas por la propia, pero sucede que yo de marca compro poco, voy más a fruta verdura carne(poca, soy más de carnicería) pescado...pero por precio y surtido es una buena opción, y es una empresa española, porque el lidl también me gusta, pero su sede está en Cataluña, el carrefour también, pero es francesa, y más cara. El hipercor me gusta aún más, pero es más caro, y los demás en general son más cutres, hay cosas que, sin embargo compro en otros, como el jabón lagarto para ducharme, que tengo que ir a un ahorramás, pero luego quiero otras cosas y no las hay, y tengo que volver al Mercadona o a algún otro.


Edito porque me estoy dando cuenta que el hilo dental del que hablo no es de Mercadona, ni siquiera lo compré en españa

y






no se si es marca glide u oral b, en cualquier caso procter&gamble, una mierda, el de Mercadona aguanta mucho más.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (1 Dic 2019)

Alan__ dijo:


> No asi con sus productos:
> 
> -Naranja marroqui
> -Pescado Africano
> ...



Sí importa, pero no estoy muy seguro de que eso sea verdad, yo pensaba que la naranja era española, por ejemplo. Y la leche de cabra. El pescado me consta que es español porque cuando iba a comprar miraba el lugar de procedencia, que lo pone, se trataba de escoger del Cantábrico en lugar del mediterráneo. Esto no quita para que también tengan producto extranjero, es cosa del consumidor escoger, pero eso ocurre en la mayoría de supermercados, si ellos no discriminan debemos hacerlo nosotros. Yo no iría a uno que solo tenga producto extranjero, pero si hay nacional y extranjero es cosa de uno escoger y, quizá, pagar más por el nacional (a mi no me importaría si la diferencia no es mucha).
De todas formas voy a comprobar esos productos que dices, y si puedo a sacarles fotos.


----------



## Alan__ (1 Dic 2019)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Sí importa, pero no estoy muy seguro de que eso sea verdad, yo pensaba que la naranja era española, por ejemplo. Y la leche de cabra. El pescado me consta que es español porque cuando iba a comprar miraba el lugar de procedencia, que lo pone, se trataba de escoger del Cantábrico en lugar del mediterráneo. Esto no quita para que también tengan producto extranjero, es cosa del consumidor escoger, pero eso ocurre en la mayoría de supermercados, si ellos no discriminan debemos hacerlo nosotros. Yo no iría a uno que solo tenga producto extranjero, pero si hay nacional y extranjero es cosa de uno escoger y, quizá, pagar más por el nacional (a mi no me importaría si la diferencia no es mucha).
> De todas formas voy a comprobar esos productos que dices, y si puedo a sacarles fotos.



No necesita usted buscar nada, esta todo en internet, asociaciones de productors españoles en pie de guerra contra Mercadona...

YO ahi no piso, prefiero pagar un poco mas y comprar en Hipercor, que es español y tiene casi todo producto nacional.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (1 Dic 2019)

Alan__ dijo:


> No necesita usted buscar nada, esta todo en internet, asociaciones de productors españoles en pie de guerra contra Mercadona...
> 
> YO ahi no piso, prefiero pagar un poco mas y comprar en Hipercor, que es español y tiene casi todo producto nacional.



Claro que lo voy a buscar, uno por uno los productos que pones, y sacarles foto a las etiquetas, la fresa yo juraría que era de Huelva como en casi todas partes en españa y aún en europa. En general sí miro la procedencia, pero no como religión, por ejemplo la granada es española, pero luego se acaba la temporada y viene otra de la india o de perú, que además es menos dulce y muy tintorra y más cara, el doble.


----------



## propellerman (1 Dic 2019)

Buena película


----------



## CUATERBAC (1 Dic 2019)

Alan__ dijo:


> Eso no importa eh?



Sobre todo cuando te lo inventas


----------



## Gothaus (1 Dic 2019)

Que se lo digan a los productores, que los exprimen tanto y les aprietan tanto las tuercas bajo unas condiciones leoninas con mucha inversión, nulo margen y exclusividad que han llevado a muchos al cierre. ¿Qué patriotas, eh?


----------



## propellerman (1 Dic 2019)

Yo he visto los Mercadona de Gijón y de varias ciudades más y precisamente es al contrario; gente con pinta más aseada, educación y corrección no he visto en supermercado alguno; están al nivel de los vendedores de ECI. 
O eres un trollaco que no tiene ni idea de lo que habla o mientes cómo un bellaco; y además se te ve resentido con la empresa; cómo si te va algo personal en ello; tu sabrás


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Dic 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


>



Y que tetas calidad suprema ¡¡¡


----------



## Columbiner (1 Dic 2019)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me paso meses yendo a diferentes supermercados Mercadona y jamás veo a extranjeros contratados, son todos españoles, si en España todas las empresas hubieran seguido esta políticas nuestros compatriotas tendrían trabajo y sustento en detrimento de los extranjeros extra comunitarios que nos quitan el salario y devalúan los sueldos y la calidad del servicio e imagen de España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces admites que compras en Mercadona porque eres pobre.


----------



## César Borgia (1 Dic 2019)

Suelo ir a Mercadona, consum , hipercor y carrefour y en mercadona es donde menos rotación de personal he visto,llevan los mismos en cada tienda desde hace 10 años , y eso , por mucho que salgan trolls es el mejor indicativo de que no son los que peor tratan al personal .


----------



## Gothaus (1 Dic 2019)

Yo tuve un profesor en la Cámara de Comercio de Madrid que había trabajado de jefazo en el Alcampo y en el Carrefour y nos contaba unas historias sobre los proveedores de las grandes superficies y las condiciones leoninas a los que los sometían que era para echarse a temblar. Y el Mencabrona, pues lo mismo, claro: forman parte del gremio. Quien tiene la distribución tiene el poder. No sé cómo los productores no se unen para montar entre todos su propia cadena de distribución.


----------



## propellerman (1 Dic 2019)

Pues si, de lo más fino que he visto en el trato personal vendedores del ECI aparte; he comprado en el Mercadona ya unas cuantas veces y en el ECI tropecientasmil a lo largo de mi vida así que puedo opinar con conocimiento.
Cerca de mi casa hay un súper de "La Familia" ( antiguo Eroski) , las mismas cajeras reponen, limpian y mueven mercancía y ni huelen el sueldo que cobran en Mercadona donde la cajera te cobra, el reponedor repone y los del almacén mueven y almacenan mercancía; pero según los enteraos cómo tu el Mercadona es una bazofia de supermercado que contrata lumpen.
Repito que mi duda es si eres un trollaco que no sabe de lo que habla, un mentiroso o alguien que por algún motivo tiene algo personal encontra de la empresa


----------



## OYeah (1 Dic 2019)

Si, yo también veo a los mismos de siempre, desde hace décadas. No se estará tan mal. Quizás sea porque al ser todos españoles de una determinada clase social se hace mucho más ameno el ir a trabajar. No es lo mismo que para un universitario ir a un almacén de panchitos o canis.


Dicen que se paga bien pero nadie da datos fiables y concretos. Eso no lo sé.


----------



## c0c0 (1 Dic 2019)

Qué casualidad, eres el segundo "funcionario" de justicia que cobra un pastizal que cuando le pregunto por sus tareas y su puesto calla como una puta.

FANTASMA.


----------



## c0c0 (1 Dic 2019)

Para fardar eres el primero para que cualquier mierda te lea, pero cuando te preguntan por las características de tu trabajo en justicia te callas. Que decir el cuerpo y el tipo de juzgado donde trabajas es contar tu vida, oh sí, seguro que por eso ya descubrimos tu vida, subnormal de los cojones fantasmón.


----------



## succero (1 Dic 2019)

c0c0 dijo:


> Qué casualidad, eres el segundo "funcionario" de justicia que cobra un pastizal que cuando le pregunto por sus tareas y su puesto calla como una puta.
> 
> FANTASMA.



Ese panchito me dio su "carnet genético de blanco" pero "no quiere hablar de su trabajo“. Es un troll risible.


----------



## Alan__ (1 Dic 2019)

propellerman dijo:


> Yo he visto los Mercadona de Gijón y de varias ciudades más y precisamente es al contrario; gente con pinta más aseada, educación y corrección no he visto en supermercado alguno; están al nivel de los vendedores de ECI.
> O eres un trollaco que no tiene ni idea de lo que habla o mientes cómo un bellaco; y además se te ve resentido con la empresa; cómo si te va algo personal en ello; tu sabrás



En Mercadona hay gente de clases muy humildes.


----------



## la_trotona (1 Dic 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> Que se lo digan a los productores, que los exprimen tanto y les aprietan tanto las tuercas bajo unas condiciones leoninas con mucha inversión, nulo margen y exclusividad que han llevado a muchos al cierre. ¿Qué patriotas, eh?



¿Y por qué los productores aceptan esas condiciones leoninas? pues leche no se firma el contrato y ya.


----------



## Gothaus (1 Dic 2019)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y por qué los productores aceptan esas condiciones leoninas? pues leche no se firma el contrato y ya.



¿Por qué aceptamos los trabajadores las condiciones leoninas de los empresaurios? Pues porque hay poco trabajo, mucha inmigración y mucha necesidad. Del mismo modo, el mercado de la distribución en España se lo reparten principalmente Carrefour, Mercadona y Alcampo. O sea, un oligopolio que fija precios.


----------



## la_trotona (1 Dic 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Por qué aceptamos los trabajadores las condiciones leoninas de los empresaurios? Pues porque hay poco trabajo, mucha inmigración y mucha necesidad. Del mismo modo, el mercado de la distribución en España se lo reparten principalmente Carrefour, Mercadona y Alcampo. O sea, un oligopolio que fija precios.



Cierto, pero los productores tiene la opción de al menos intentar vender sus productos directamente, para eso está internet, No es fácil pero a veces puede ser mejor que aceptar condiciones draconianas y encima invertir un montón de dinero.


----------



## Gothaus (1 Dic 2019)

la_trotona dijo:


> Cierto, pero los productores tiene la opción de al menos intentar vender sus productos directamente, para eso está internet, No es fácil pero a veces puede ser mejor que aceptar condiciones draconianas y encima invertir un montón de dinero.



Cuando tienes veinte toneladas de harina y una planta empaquetadora, es difícil vender paquetitos individuales por internet y cuadrar bien toda la logística y los costes.


----------



## la_trotona (1 Dic 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> Cuando tienes veinte toneladas de harina y una planta empaquetadora, es difícil vender paquetitos individuales por internet y cuadrar bien toda la logística y los costes.



Cierto, pero si intentas hacer le esfuerzo muchas veces compensa más (la logística se puede subcontratar, así como la página web y tratar de hacer paquetitos) en vez de estar a merced de un oligopolio.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (17 Dic 2019)

Acabo de preguntar sobre eso y me dicen que en zonas tipo madrid, donde hay horarios más liberales que en otras comunidades y está petado de extranjeros, cuando la época de las vacas gordas contrataron extranjeros porque los nacionales no querían trabajar en eso, pero en cuanto vino la crisis, y empezó a sobrar mano de obra española, como estaban hasta la polla de la inutilidad de los extranjeros, empezaron a contratar españoles otra vez.

En la sucursal consultada, ciencuentaytantos empleados, dos extranjeros, uno latinoamericano y otro europeo.

En los próximos días voy a ir con calma y consultar procedencia de productos.


----------



## hartman2 (17 Dic 2019)

el retrato robot de lo que quiere mercadona: mujer entre 25 y 30 con hijo.


----------



## NPI (17 Dic 2019)

Que el Mercarroña no contrata extranjeros o "extranjeros nacionalizados", pero tu de que guindo te has caído votonto.

Un saludo a los progres y al NOM.


----------



## Sanctis (17 Dic 2019)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Acabo de preguntar sobre eso y me dicen que en zonas tipo madrid, donde hay horarios más liberales que en otras comunidades y está petado de extranjeros, cuando la época de las vacas gordas contrataron extranjeros porque los nacionales no querían trabajar en eso, pero en cuanto vino la crisis, y empezó a sobrar mano de obra española, como estaban hasta la polla de la inutilidad de los extranjeros, empezaron a contratar españoles otra vez.
> 
> En la sucursal consultada, ciencuentaytantos empleados, dos extranjeros, uno latinoamericano y otro europeo.
> 
> En los próximos días voy a ir con calma y consultar procedencia de productos.



Sucede que Mercadona explotó muy tarde.

Nada tiene que ver el Mercadona pre crisis de antes de 2008 con el Mercadona de esta década.

Al anterior nadie le hacía caso, no facturaba nada en comparación a ahora, no habian ni un 20% de tiendas de las que hay ahora, no eran ni los primeros ni los segundos ni los terceros ni siquiera los quintos. Hoy son claros líderes. 

En realidad parece que hayan dos Mercadonas. Cuando llega la crisis empiezan a subir fruto de saber apretar la tecla.

No hay cuotas, simplemente hay una selección dura como dije en el anterior post. Hay tests psicotécnicos, tienes que tener algo de coco, y hay entrevista en la que quieren gente que rinda. Entran inmigrantes, aunque entran más españoles. No entras o dejad de entrar por ser o no ser de aquí sino por aprobar esa selección. 

Si necesitas a cuatro, se presentan 50, y los cuatro mejores son extranjeros van a coger a esos cuatro extranjeros. Si los cuatro mejores son españoles todos pues a esos cogen. Si los cuatro mejores son dos y dos a esos escogen. No hay más. No tienen complejos. 

No aceptan vigilantes mujeres. Esa es su norma, de ahí que el hilo que han abierto por ahí de un forero que dice que una vigilante de Mercadona no ha hecho nada ante un robo es falso, porque no existe en toda España ninguna vigilante en Mercadona. Quieren solo hombres y lo que en el oficio se llama "placas vírgenes", vigilantes recién titulados que tengan poca o ninguna experiencia. 

Como consiguieron subir tanto? Pues reformando su estrategia y basándose en SELECCIONAR.

Seleccionar a los empleados que mejor rindan. Responsables, trabajadores y que no se quejen.

Seleccionar al mejor proveedor. Los Cidacos o los Tarradellas, por ejemplo, son los mejores en lo suyo desde un punto de vista de fabricación industrial. Consiguen el mejor sabor al mejor precio.

Seleccionar los mejores locales. Estudian el mercado y el territorio. Quieren que el local sea grande, que esté en un lugar concurrido, apto para captar clientes. Hay pocos locales que reúnan esas caracteristicas, y lo que hacen cuando hay uno que le falta un poco para ese perfil es contenerse. No quieren un 8, quieren mínimo un 9,5. Como tú tengas el local con el que ellos sueñan has triunfado, porque te van a ofrecer TODO. 

No quieren ni un solo local Mercadona que sea "medio medio". Quieren que todas sus tiendas facturen, y estén llenas de clientes, prefieren que una tienda no exista a que sea una tienda corta de metros o de clientela.

Al final su éxito se basa en SELECCIONAR y EXIGIR y NO BAJARSE LOS PANTALONES siendo fiel a esa idea de QUIERO LO MEJOR.

Otro de esos secretos es el ser cotidiano. Vender bolsas dónde se lee "CHUCHES" y no "golosinas". Saber que en España gustan las patatas bravas y empaquetartelas listas para consumir. Todo eso son matices que motivan al cliente, pero la base del éxito es eso, seleccionar mejores empleados, mercancía y locales.


----------



## peterr (17 Dic 2019)

Con este gobierno, seguro que les obligan a contratar un % mínimo de inmigrantes, por rasistas.


----------



## Maicolr28 (22 Ene 2020)

Claro que es racismo no quieren gente de otro país pero si va un negro a comprar si le venden no? Hay les da igual sea negro amarillo o rosado pero para contratar los No? Y no es racismo eso? Un inmigrante no paga impuestos para que los españoles después disfruten de sus pensiones? Hablan mierda los de Mercadona malditos racistas yo soy español y no estoy de acuerdo con esa política pero asi funciona el mundo


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Ene 2020)

Maicolr28 dijo:


> Claro que es racismo no quieren gente de otro país pero si va un negro a comprar si le venden no? Hay les da igual sea negro amarillo o rosado pero para contratar los No? Y no es racismo eso? Un inmigrante no paga impuestos para que los españoles después disfruten de sus pensiones? Hablan mierda los de Mercadona malditos racistas yo soy español y no estoy de acuerdo con esa política pero asi funciona el mundo



Dar preferencia a los empleados patrios es vital para la subsistencia de las naciones, cualquier turista de cualquier raza es bienvenido, prueba de que no hay racismo.

En EEUU o Sudáfrica se prohibía la entrada a los negros en algunos establecimientos incluso para gastar su dinero, eso sí es racismo.


----------



## De Guindos (22 Ene 2020)

Maicolr28 dijo:


> Claro que es racismo no quieren gente de otro país pero si va un negro a comprar si le venden no? Hay les da igual sea negro amarillo o rosado pero para contratar los No? Y no es racismo eso? Un inmigrante no paga impuestos para que los españoles después disfruten de sus pensiones? Hablan mierda los de Mercadona malditos racistas yo soy español y no estoy de acuerdo con esa política pero asi funciona el mundo



Porque sois feos de cojones: marrónidos, travestis, gays muy afeminados y dais mala imagen a las empresas


----------



## Neptu (3 Feb 2021)

Kabraloka dijo:


> pues será lo que querais, pero triunfa



Por que es barato


----------



## Neptu (3 Feb 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> yo vi un moro el otro día........ohmed o algo asi se llamaba....
> hablaba español pero con acento marroquí.
> 
> al menos no trinca paguitas,.



Ser latinoamericano o marroquí no significa que te den paguitas


----------



## Achraf contra el racism (22 Ene 2022)

no me creo nada dijo:


> Te ha faltado decir que además suelen contratar a tíos guapos y apuestos de ojos claros, no como el de la foto, que te la ponen dura.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Ene 2022)

Los progres odian a mercadona porque es una empresa familiar, y no hay más.


----------

